
Disney IT workers allege discrimination in lawsuit over replacements from India - petethomas
http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/ct-disney-workers-discrimination-lawsuit-20161214-story.html
======
mabey
This was encouraging to read after just applying to a few IT internships with
Disney. /s

